# Omega 600



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a nice Omega 600 with an unusual marking on the case back, anyone know what it is? because I don't recognize it.


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

silverflyer said:


> I have a nice Omega 600 with an unusual marking on the case back, anyone know what it is? because I don't recognize it.


Does anyone think it could be Masonic?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"Does anyone think it could be Masonic?"

Yes.

Or, possibly "Lemma 11"


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Where did you get it?


----------



## trevr (Feb 10, 2009)

that could be a cyrillic backwards N, maybe it's a Russian logo?


----------

